# Heart Of Fire - fantasy romance



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not that crazy about BSP (blatant self promotion) or clearly I would have done this post when I joined the Kindle Boards, but better late than never, I suppose.

About the book:

*MAGIC. MAYHEM. MURDER.*

Eager to find her place in the world and understand the frightening gifts she's been born with, Jessalyne Brandborn leaves her sheltered life to become apprentice to the most powerful sorceress in Shaldar. She hires Ertemis, the deadliest man in the realm, to get there.

With the Legion's bounty on his head, Ertemis is reluctant to escort Jessalyne but needs the money she offers - especially if he's ever to find out who his father is. On the way, he discovers benefits to Jessalyne's naiveté; she treats him like an equal, not an outlaw.

Swayed by Ertemis' gruff charm, Jessalyne starts to trust him and her emotional walls begin to crumble.

Little do they know that within them lies the hope of the dying elven race, the renewal of Shaldar's beleaguered kingdom and an incredible chance at love. If they don't kill each other first.

* * *

If you want to know what other people have thought of the book, check out the reviews! They've all been great. Which tickles me pink because I couldn't get a publisher to look sideways at this book. But hey, who cares if the readers like it, right? Yay!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Funny, I just snatched it 2 minutes before seeing this post  . Going on a 10 days overseas work trip next week and am starting to stock up on necessary/survival reads - this seemed to fit the bill perfectly  .


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks! Is that a cat in sink in your avatar? Our cats love to get in the sinks too.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Kristen Painter said:


> Awesome! Thanks! Is that a cat in sink in your avatar? Our cats love to get in the sinks too.


I'm really looking forward to reading it - kind of refraining from it right now, as I got to have good stuff for the long flight!!!

And yes, that's my boy in the sink while I'm in the shower (you can kind of see my arm behind him, by the shower curtain). As all good cats he absolutely hates water but LOVES the bathroom (I really think it's his favorite room), and would jump into the shower with me if only he could do so without getting wet 

How many cats do you have?


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

We have five cats at the moment, one we're trying to find a home for. One of our cats, Finnegan, actually gets in the shower when the water's running. He's nutty! He also only has one eye, so I don't know if lack of depth perception makes it harder for him to tell the water is actually running or what. lol

Where are you traveling to?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, I think Finnegan could teach some stuff to Neo: he's a wimp, much as it saddens me to admit it  ''

Traveling to Beirut, Lebanon, one of my favorite places - which is nice as I know I'm going to work like a madwoman, but at least in a place I adore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristin--

You've been a member of KindleBoards awhile, and probably know the drill, but you get a welcome letter anyway!  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to read the fine print below and bookmark your thread so you will be able to find it easily to add to; we ask that authors have only one thread per book; it makes it easier for readers to follow you!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Neo, what do you do that you're going to be working in Beirut? (If you don't mind me asking.) And I don't think Finnegan is particularly brave, more like blissfully unaware. lol

Thanks for the welcome Betsy!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Heart Of Fire is now available in print! You can check it out here.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just pm-ed you with what I'm doing for a living (not super comfortable posting it, not sure why that is either, but oh well).

But I also wanted to say that I couldn't resist and already started reading Heart of Fire - I'm hooked! This one won't make it on my trip: I'm betting I'll be through it by tomorrow Sunday, and I travel on Monday, sigh... Just kidding, loving what I'm reading so far, but I'm always sad when I finish a good find  . And now I need to find other at least as good stuff for the flight, trip, and flight back  ... Back to my original problem


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Kristen - finished Heart of Fire the other day.  I loved your take on the 'dark elves' and I really liked Jessalyne and Ertemis - good hero and heroine  .  Now all I have to do is write a review . . . .
-Jenna


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much Neo and Jenna! It's always so nice to hear good things about your book. Makes the writing feel worthwhile, you know?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am about half way through _Heart of Fire_ and am really enjoying it so far. Will post back here and review at Amazon when I finish.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Intinst! So glad to hear it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Enjoyed the book very much, posted a review at Amazon and posted in the Recommended by our Members and the Bargain Book threads here as well. Thanks for an enjoyable read!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much, Intinst. I appreciate all of that!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a mention on the Indie Books Blog today!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

A little excerpt from Heart Of Fire:

A donkey with a flower-shaped marking around its right eye plodded toward them along the river. Her father’s donkey had a marking like that. Petal. But it was what followed the jenny that had undoubtedly drawn the crowd’s attention. A huge warhorse carrying a dark figure. 

As Petal came closer, Jessalyne stood for a better look at the figure on the horse. Definitely not her father. Whoever it was, he was slumped over the horse’s neck like a dead man.

“Dark elf.” Tyber whispered the words uneasily.

“What?” She swung around to look at Tyber. “What does that mean?”

“You remember the council of elves that came for Orit’s naming ceremony?” He spoke without taking his eyes off the creature.

She tipped her head toward the dark skinned, ebony-haired man coming ever closer with Petal’s guiding. “Yes, but they looked nothing like that.” The elves she recalled glimmered with light and magic; elegant, graceful beings closer to her own fair coloring than any other creature she’d seen before. 

Jessalyne eyed the dark elf once again. 

Tyber continued. “They were high-born elves, light elves, fully imbued with the magic of old Shaldar. This one is a mixed-breed, a mud blood, a halfling. By any name dark elves are dangerous creatures with tempers as black as their skins. They have their own magic, but few survive birth when the midwives do their jobs properly. Neither elf nor human claim them, and for good reason. They are trouble in the flesh.” Tyber spat on the ground. 

Petal stopped just paces from where the herd stood watching and bent to drink from the river. The warhorse came along side, putting the dark elf in plain sight. Jessalyne stared. The parts of him not covered by cloak or battle leathers revealed broad curves of thick muscle. His smooth, luminous skin was the deep charcoal grey of iris root dye, but with the subtle glistening sheen of oil on water. She wanted to touch him to see if the color would rub off on her fingers. The thought of it made something quicken inside her.

Black as a starless night and partially tied back with a leather thong, his long hair hung over one shoulder, exposing his most telling feature: his ears. Angled skyward, they were undeniably elven and covered with strange silver runes.

Even unconscious, he was intimidating. 

Her mouth hung open. She closed it. “I don’t think he’s well.” 

Tyber snorted. “Lady Jessalyne, I know your heart on this already. But no good can come of helping this creature. It’s best to let nature do what the midwives did not.”

She faced the alpha buck. “I am a healer. I cannot dismiss the sick so easily. Beside, I need to know why he has my father’s animal.” She tossed her hair back and walked toward Petal.

“Lady Jessalyne...”

She kept walking.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you enjoy the Genre, (Fantasy-Romance) you are missing out if you do not give this book a try.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Intinst. Much appreciated!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm finally back from my trip and just wanted to chime in that I absolutely loved Heart of Fire!

As expected, I finished before starting to travel (before even making it to the airport!), and throughly enjoyed myself while reading it. It was cute and romantic, yes, but I really liked the whole world building that went into it even more: it's not just a romance, it's more of a fantasy book with romance, if you see what I mean. FWIW: 90% of my readings are fantasy.

Anyway, if you like fantasy and want to spend a few hours engrossed in a delightful and utterly enjoyable read (with an ending! - and not a long wait for the following 5 to 10 books  ), don't miss out on Heart of Fire!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Neo, for your kind words about Heart of Fire. I'm glad you're home safe and sound, but probably not as glad as your cat.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## MLucia (Jul 9, 2010)

What a great title Kristen. I can get into that. I've got a new fantasy out too. Its my first novel. It keeps gender crossing from paranormal fantasy, to sci/fi romance to fantasy adventure. You think I have an identity problem?
Anyways best of luck.
Maria Lucia


----------



## MLucia (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I meant Genre crossing...gosh what a day...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MLucia said:


> Well I meant Genre crossing...gosh what a day...


You can correct your own posts by using "Modify," it's just above your post to the right, I should know, I use it constantly.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

I have the same problem, genre not gender . My Tali Cates mysteries are cozy paranormal mysteries. I think the term for me is ADD. I can never just settle on one thing. I also read multiple books at one time of all kinds of genres. Eclectic tastes. Good luck with Kindle and everything. The book looks good. Have to add it to my list of TBR.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I must say gender crossing made me giggle.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

A little Sunday excerpt:

Crisp winds scrubbed the wall walk around Sryka. She pulled her robes tighter, loose gray locks tangling in an updraft. The sun shone brightly but the winds carried a faint chill, and old bones held little heat.

She peered into the courtyard below, but the height of the tower and her age prevented her from discerning much detail. Prince Erebus pranced about down there somewhere, no doubt preening for the simpering skirts that clung to him like flies to dung.

If only the child would come. The Prince grew angrier with her, but she had done all she could. Her spells hadn't failed. The glamour she'd cast on the child's mother had worked well, transforming the homely woman to a jade-eyed, scarlet-haired beauty before Sryka's eyes. She'd watched the pathetic woman drink down the potions, heard her chant the words. The fertility spells must have worked. Sryka's magic was as sure as the king's mortality.

In her heart, she believed the child would come. But after so many years, she held little hope the girl would still be acceptable. Prince Erebus would expect a virgin bride, and the spell required untainted flesh. _Bride_. As if the King had already blessed this one fit to wed his son. If necessary, she would charm the King into blessing the union, just as she would charm Erebus into accepting the girl. Whatever it took, she would do.

Sryka spat over the parapets. She hoped the juicy gob landed squarely on Prince Erebus' vain head. The thought made her smile. He would get his. Once she controlled the child. The kingdom, youth, power...it would all be hers.

Small warmth spread through her, and she thought little of it until it centered itself in her chest. Sryka paused, gripping the stone ledge, wondering, wanting it to be true. She reached into the folds of her robes and pulled the amulet free. The lunestone pulsed warm and lively in the amulet's center. Her hand trembled. The girl child came.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

*SALE!* Amazon has Heart of Fire on sale for *$2.84* so get 'em while they're hot. Pun slightly intended.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a really good fantasy/romance. If you enjoy either/both, you should read it. I do not think you will be disappointed.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

If Intinst likes it, then I'm ready to one-click it.  Thanks for the recommendation Intinst.

Trish


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I have to say, your name - vwkitten - intrigues me as both a cat lover and a former owner of 74 Super Beetle. lol I have to know what's behind that name!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, hmm... I've had the screen name so long that I don't think about it much anymore... an old boyfriend from my wild years actually.  He was rather poetic, a song writer and a bad boy musician... ah the good old days before marriage and a child (LOL).  The VW actually isn't for Volkswagon, but rather that he thought I had a tongue/attitude/wit that was like a velvet whip and the purr of a kitten... (blush)

It's a screen name that is rarely taken no matter where I go and by the time I realized that it was more appropriate to use my real name (Trish Lamoree) here, I'd already made my way up to 3 stars in the status.  LOL.  No one's actually ever asked me before so I've gotten away with it... =)  Still, I'm happy I finally shared it with a fellow romance writer as you'd understand.  LOL.

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> It's a screen name that is rarely taken no matter where I go and by the time I realized that it was more appropriate to use my real name (Trish Lamoree) here, I'd already made my way up to 3 stars in the status. LOL. No one's actually ever asked me before so I've gotten away with it... =) Still, I'm happy I finally shared it with a fellow romance writer as you'd understand. LOL.


Trish,

Did you know that you can change the displayed name without creating a new account and losing your status? The displayed name is separate from the username, although if the member doesn't specify something different, the username is displayed.

Just go to Profile, Account Related Settings. You'll see username (which you can't change) and "Name," which you can. If you want, just put "Trish Lamoree" in next to name, and then save the changes.

I did this early on because I wanted people to call me "Betsy" not betctru, my user name.

At any rate, now you can choose which to use!

Congratulations on the good feedback from our members. Thanks for being part of KindleBoards.

Betsy


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Heart Of Fire now has an excerpt in it from Kismet's Kiss by Cate Rowan, another great fantasy romance!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Heart Of Fire as our KB Book of the Day!


----------

